# Running relieve anxiety



## Dreamking (Sep 15, 2006)

Does anybody have any experience or has anybody read about running and its effects on anxiety. I'm wondering if I should start waking up early and running in the mornings before work to help me get over the anxiety I deal with at my daily meeting at work? 

I'm pretty set on running this Monday anyway, but was curious if anybody had any knowledge or first-hand experience. 

Thanks!


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

For me, it helps for maybe 2 hours after running. It's not a cure all, but I have noticed a slight drop for that short period of time.


----------



## emeraldoceans (Sep 13, 2006)

Yes i do alot of running and i find that it really helps with my anxiety. Also if im feeling a bit down or even just a little low on energy ill force myself to go for a run and i find that it really clears my head and actually gives me more energy, plus i sleep better as well!


----------



## soundsgood (Nov 7, 2005)

oh for sure. don't do too much at once though man, you'll put yourself at risk of injury. i've got a compound fracture atm due to running too hard, it's a bit of a bi-atch. been enjoying some mountain biking though.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

It helps for me, but I once tore my shins really badly after overdoing it. I really overdo it if I use a treadmill because I get obsessed with the numbers (speed, time, calories, etc).

So yeah, don't overdo it. Because then you can't do it at all  I had to not run for a month.


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

I can't run longer than five minutes without dying of exhaustion. :lol So I walk.  It really does a lot for me both mentally and physically.


----------



## Dreamking (Sep 15, 2006)

Hi All,

Sorry for the long delay in reply! Thanks for all of your input. I haven't been running in the morning yet, and I still have the anxiety during my morning meeting at work!

So, I have almost finished clearing out room for my treadmill...I'll get it up and running (no pun intended) very shortly. I'm hopeful that a little morning run will help get me over the anxiety.

Thanks for the warnings on over-doing; I'll keep that in mind!


----------



## Dreamking (Sep 15, 2006)

Just an update: 

I've been running in the mornings now, before the family is awake...only a 5k so far, but will work it up to 5 miles. I feel GREAT after the run for a few hours, but my runs are so early, that the "high" wears off by the time I have my stressful meeting. 

That being said, I've noticed much less anxiety in the last few meetings...is it a result of the running? Is it a result of my breathing tricks and positive thoughts? Is it a placebo? Who knows, but it's working! 

Just an FYI for any of you who might want to try running (or any aerobic exercise) as a way to combat anxiety!


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

It hurts!


----------



## mranonhello (Nov 13, 2003)

Running works better than meds for about 2 hours and than the feeling goes away till you run next time.


----------



## naoko (Oct 5, 2006)

I like jogging because it helps so much but I usually jog at nighttime, I should start earlier i the day. But it's also been difficult for me lately because I have so little time for stuff because school takes up a lot of it and by the end of the day too, I'm just so exhausted.


----------

